# How to be a tough LJ



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

As a public service I am loaning out my beard. Just copy this image, blow up to your needed size, trim and *viola* you have an instant manly beard.

*Jacob* this is for you buddy and anyone els who just needs that bit of extra manliness, you know who you are.
like chuck Norris… nobody messes with a man with a beard! Please use this beard responcibly. 


Warning if your married be careful wearing the beard around other women due to it's manly effects.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow Thanks Bob I could use an upgrade. LOL


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

do you mind if i tint it ?

i still have dark hair !


----------



## Bovine (Apr 15, 2009)

OMG, that's great!


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

I may just use it, in the near future. One of my clients is pretty intimidating and with a beard, I know I can't fail.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

hmmm….... intereseting possibilites, I have wondered what I would look like with a beard
Do you think my husband would mind if I had more facial hair then he does?


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

My doctor has a beard and I LOVE him.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Great Idea for some Hairy arses, it would be like looking in a mirror, No wait that's where their head is located.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

In case any of you guys (or gals) prefer the well-trimmed look over the Santa Claus look, I offer my services:


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Cool! And yes tinting is ok.

*CHER* I am sorry I didn't say that women can use the beard as well. Just cop,y tape to a soda straw and carry about. If any one should mess with you just say," Oh ya! Well tell that to by friend, MR. BEARD!" They'll stutter and run in fear.


----------



## jspelbring (Oct 3, 2006)

Does anyone else find themselves having to 'groom' their beards after a session of woodturning? I'm afraid that if I'm not careful, I may get termites - or worse - woodpeckers!

(pic is old. It now being winter, my face is appropriately covered)


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Actually my beard eats sawdust and it actually grooms itself.

I actually loaned my beard out to a Pileated woodpecker once, while down in South America, to use on some iron wood trees he was having trouble with.


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

*JAGWAH* I don't want to use your beard I was just thinking…....mmm. I dont normally like beards but some men can…...... I dont think I should say anymore I might just get into trouble…......mmm


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Cher… sounds like you've been "tickled" before. LOL!


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Be careful *Charlie*. If you give to many secrets o'da beard away… you know what happened to Bruce Lee. I'm just sayin…


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

how do i look?

<--


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

*Charlie* honestly I haven't. If I had been I definitely wouldnt be sitting here at my pc. Id be…........


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Mark, you need a little "Just For Men". White isn't your color.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

i can edit that! lol

here, for better view of my sexy mug


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

HEY JAGWAH LOOK ITS YOUR BOY!


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

lolol, Mark, I agree with Charlie, you need some dye dude!

Jagwah, I am actually JEALOUS of your beard. I have tried growing one a few times and have bald spots on either side on my cheeks, so I really need to borrow it.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

i can only grow a gotee if i wanted to…lol


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

*Mark* do a Charlie beard and lets see what that does for you


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

hows this?


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

kk…i'll do a charlie…hold on…


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

aaaaand hows this?


----------



## TwangyOne (Apr 21, 2009)

Ok, Mark beat me to it. I was trying to fit on JAGWAH's beard and he was already posting lol. Here's an older pic of me with a new beard!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

sexy or what *CHER*


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

you're hilarious jim….made it out better than i did


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm telling you, man… If you grow one like that, your wife will never let you out the house. And I mean that in a *good* way. ;-)


----------



## TwangyOne (Apr 21, 2009)

Haha she saw me photoshopping it and said I better not ever grow one like that. Think it's because her dad and my dad both have one just like it!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

see i dont have photoshop all i edit with is good ol fashion PAINT


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

*Mark* You sexy thing you, you better listen to Charlie.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

Cher are you taken for Valentines day /


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

But charlie do I get shop time???


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

oh boy is this a contest..can i win some clamps if i jump in…well i trimmed mine a week ago..so you win jagwah…nice of you to loan it out though…maybe you can get donations fer a carpenter out of work…


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

*Mark* if you're coming with the beard I'll be waiting….... youth and knowledge…..


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

GRIZZMAN! hey buddy! i was waitin for you to jump in on this…lol I couldn't help myself but to put on ppls beards…I might take yours in a minute…lol you better patent that thing!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

*CHER* I'll catch the next hot air balloon out there! see you next valentines day! I'm sure I'll have a great beard for ya


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

hey good idea mark…maybe i could cut the patent numbers into the beard…lol…..yea you need some color..jagwah you need some color man…maybe some highlights…..red and green….since we know you are really santa


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

*Mark* you just took my breath away! I'll find a landing spot while you grow that beard


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

DEAL! and I'll make my hot air balloon a big heart with your name on it! lol anyways cher I gtg get some work done. It was awesome talkin to ya! I got you on my buddy list so I'll talk to ya later.

Love your dearest Valentine!


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

*Mark* you are a great sport thanks a ton for the laughs. 
Love your dearest Valentine!


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks anyway, Jagwah, but I'll stick with mine. I've had it since '73 and it's become part of who I am.

It's much shorter now since I went to the "buzz" haircut several years ago, and the color has certainly changed. I used to have a picture of me taken at a beer ball game in '74 or '75 with hair and beard down to here. The kids were amazed that Dad had once been a "hippie". - lol


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow you guys are fun. Now like I said use the beard for good. I got a PM warning me to be careful saying stuff about Chuck Norris but I'm not worried it's the beard that gives Chucky his strength.

Mark nice work but as for the goatee I have to say,no disrespect, a goatee is the GED of beards.

For those of you who can't use photo shop as good as mark do like I said above, see pictures below




Warning if you use it as I have thus doubling the power of the beard you have to very careful. I once burped while haveing two beards like this and my breath made a tornado.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Grizz
Once a beard has grown to manly size as yours and mine has, the power of the beard never diminishes, it can only get stronger.


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

Now give us a smile!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

cher ,
can you do that with your hair ?
some of these guys could use it on their head !


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

This guy is a hoot, that's old talk for funny. Maybe he's just funny to me 'cause he has a beard, not sure. But check him out.
WheezyWaiter


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Last time I was clean-shaven was 1976.


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

*David* I've got enough hair on my head for two heads.
*Charlie* you haven't changed much you just moved your hair to your face.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Charlie, I can understand the beard. You like me had to cover up your excessive handsomness so that some of the women would chase the other guys.
This is me in '72 I was often confused then with Jose' Felicano.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Jose Feliciano, eh? You could have used that one to your advantage… Who would have complained if a famous blind musician had wandered into the girls' locker room?


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

I tried that, while I could fake the blindness behind dark glasses, I couldn't stop drooling.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

wow jagwah i couldnt tell that was you behind that paper beard!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

i still lok the same as i did in highschool….just taller and cleaner…now that is


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

Back in the day I bet you guys were breaking hearts!


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

*Charlie* I hereby make a public apology to you my comment was inappropriate. I am sorry.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, join the fun Cher. Get your old photo up here!

If you want to see a lot of the other LJ's in their youth, the topic was covered here.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

What? You made an inappropriate comment to me and I missed it? Well, you know these things tend to sail right over your head when you get old.


----------



## firecaster (Jan 15, 2009)

I need hair on top the head. Very blonde, please. Something in a wave would be nice. Not too much gel.

When I had a beard pre fire department it was dark red. It would be mostly gray now.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i apologize too ,
like i've been telling you ,
keep your head away from the electric drills !


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

This is me at age 6. Being shipped off to the convent, with a bad haircut and a tooth missing










A few months later sporting a new hairdo after it was discovered I had lice, thats what you get in boarding school










At 18, looking at it now, why didn't the wind blow that thing off my head


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Because the wind lost it's breath.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Damn, Cher, you were a serious fox at 18 - to use the venacular of my misspent youth. - lol

Since we're all giving it up here, I'll throw in this not-to-terribly-old picture. I'm the one sitting down. - lol


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Cher… now we know who the* REAL* heartbreaker around here was! Woo-hoo!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

heres my pic of my 4th birthday…note my pic is in actual colour lol


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

You guys mackin up on my valentine?!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mark , yup !

like my buddy said about that ,

" we may be old ,
but were not dead "


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

when your cafader is full and your IV is empty I'll just swap one with the other for ya


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

what a bud !


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

so drink plenty n keep it in your system!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i took care of my old bud for 7 years ,
him incontinent .

i'll pass all that knowledge on to you ,

as a good mentor !


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

just dont get me angry or its your fault when you see a man go mad on the news n kills many seniors in the old folks home…lol

thx bro…its mentors and inspirators like you that i look up to


----------



## Maclegno (Jan 6, 2010)

Well NOBODY is getting MY beard (male or female)
Gerard


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Only a little bit of my hair fell onto my face ;-))


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Best LJ beard has to be a tie between JAGWAH and Gary Fixler.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Very manly JJ, now go do good with it. Be kind to the ladies because they can't help themselves around a bearded manly man.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

hey , looks like the sun is shining somewhere ,

it must be ' spring ' !


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

that last picture of you Cher, it must have been taken only a couple of years ago.
Kolwdwrkr, is that really you?


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

I wouldn't pick that nose if I was you Kolwdwrkr.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

At first I thought you meant you wouldn't "choose" that nose. Then I got it.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

What a bunch of manliness we have here. LUMBERJOCKS RULE1


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

so when does this turn into a contest?


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

What a bunch of manliness we have here. LUMBERJOCKS RULE1


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

LOL, I wouldn't either Jag.

Mark, a contest would just be your way of bullying and making people do things to make a fool of themselves, like offering a whimpy kid candy if he ate a worm. Especially the guys and gals who grow in patches. Shame on you for considering such an insulting contest. LOL. (taken from the pages of "the poopiekat diaries", special edition #2 of series "lets f#%k with people by making $*it up, just to cause controversy"). LOL. Make sure it's woodwork related by putting wood shavings in it. He He.
And we have a winner!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

lmao….i can't help myself…nobody can pick on me anymore now that i got th BEARD! lol Love the pic! Better not get kickback!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

we should make "saw dust beards"


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Now don't get to cocky Mark. Having a beard comes with a greater responsibility. The problem is that being "more" of a man means more dominant behavior, as well as agressiveness towards other bearded men/woman. So although the feller without a beard can't pick on you there's always the feller whose beard is a lot bigger then yours. LOL.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

lmao…dominance of the beard! i gues jagwah wins this round lol does it help that its cold in my house?


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)




----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

ABBOTT that is the prettiest beard I've ever seen.


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank you *JAGWAH* but I cant compete with you, you just look soooo adorable with yours. *David and Mark* the older we get the more ALIVE we become!!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

( this is marks wife….hes in the bathroom…for the past 2 hours…admiring his beard) lol jk its me…love this forum tho }


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

i'm part amish


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

So just 1 more post and this puppy goes to 100! 
Hey my wife asked for one of my beards to put on her face…hehe…


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Jagwah, since this is the 100th post and tomorrow is Valentines Day I thought I would do a special version….you can tell I'm bored tonight.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Eric, that beard looks great on you!

Your sweetie… err.. not so much.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

LOL! Good one *Eric!*


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

LOl, yeah she looks much better without it…










I could actually grow a good thick beard in a couple weeks. I've tried many times, but I can't get past the 5th day when it gets to be super itchy. Back in college when I was a waiter, I was required to shave before coming into work. Well, I shaved right before work one day and when I went in they sent me home saying I didn't shave. I told them I just shaved 10 minutes before coming in and they didn't believe me.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

I admire you guys that can keep your beards trimmed! What a pain in the neck!
For me, it's a never-ending battle, a 5:00 shadow comes before lunch-time!! I must have had a dozen beards in my life, they start like this
but I end up looking like Frank Serpico or Chuck Manson or something!!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Mike, it's kind of ironic that you appear to be across the fence from the barber shop in that second photo. Looks like you could have used a trim. LOL!


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

I was wondering if anybody would notice that I was hiding from the Razor…Good Eye, Charlie!!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

autumn…didnt know you were from looziana…ha….man your one tough gal with that rock..i guess you would go for a wisker burn..ha…...my beard is soft..ha..grizzly though…ha…..hope your well…


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Great look Eric. And a fitting 100th post.

Mike, nice beard.

Autumn, I have two sisters either of which could kick my butt. I know that look, here you can have my candy, sheesh!


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Allright! I'm beginnig to take this personal. Those of us with a healthy dose of American Indian genes can't grow much facial hair. That doesn't mean we're a bunch of wooses. I challenge you to a duel! Wet noodles at 10 paces. Besides your beard is the wrong shade of gray to look good with my georgous mane. Rand


----------



## RandyMarine (Mar 5, 2009)

I feel your pain lilredweldingrod…I have some Cherokee in me, as well as Irish/Italian. I am lucky to be able to grow my Goat Tee in 5 weeks….that is why I haven't shaved it off since the day I was retired from the Marines…09/01/2001


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Lilredweldingrod my wife is glad what little Cherokee blood I have on my Mom's side of the family is enough to keep me from being hairier than I am.


----------

